# Karl_in_Chicago's equipment list



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

OK, nothing too fancy here, but this is the setup in my basement:

Display = Pioneer Elite 50" PRO-1130HD Plasma (love this)
Receiver = Pioneer Elite VSX-84TXSi
DVD = Pioneer Elite DV-79AVI DVD/DVD-A/SACD player
Speakers:
F/R/C = Mirage M-5si + Mirage OM-C2
LR/RR = AV123 Rocket 850's with "signature" crossover upgrade
Surrounds = AV123 Rocket RSS300's
Subwoofer = AV123 UFW-12 (on pre-order for upcoming BMF-1)


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Pretty nice setup Carl!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

basementjack said:


> Pretty nice setup Carl!


Thank you. Oh ****, I forgot to list the sub. I'm going to go update that.


----------

